# Ive just found a injured fox :(



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

So me and my boyfriend were walking back from our lunch at golden grill when this fox just wobbled out infront of us!!
i was in total shock it was swaying side to side limping and its head was shacking i was so scared

I called the rspca immediately and waited for an hour with the poor little thing then a motobike scared it down the side of someones house
and it collapsed

the woman called back from the rspca and said she was going to be another hour!!!!

i had to let the guy from the house know and he wasnt bothered at all which annoyed me. i had to get home but told her to call me when she got there it has been an hour now and still no call im so worried about little foxy #

Do you think i should go back there with my cat cage an try and get him in the warm? or will this just do more damage


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Can you try ringing the fox welfare society? 01933 411996
NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with diamondlil. The fox people will try and help it but the RSPCA will kill it without even trying to find out what is wrong with it

Could you not go back and throw a blanket over the poor fox to give it some warmth. I would have brought it home if it was me but I wouldnt suggest you try and handle it in case you get bitten


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Me personally, (Im probably going to get shot down for this) But id get the fox, take him home and get him as warm as possible until he can be seen to by a professional. If hes going to die, then at least make him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cbreakenridge said:


> Me personally, (Im probably going to get shot down for this) But id get the fox, take him home and get him as warm as possible until he can be seen to by a professional. If hes going to die, then at least make him as comfortable as possible.


 
I would do the same


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> Can you try ringing the fox welfare society? 01933 411996
> NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange


 
thank you so much guys for your quick resonse im gonna give them a call now im gonna go back now and see if its still there im just worried it will die and i have cats so gonna have to get the flea spray out for them lol


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

ok no one is answering and says their inbox is full so im gonna walk up there now just hope its still there and alive il be back in a min


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Here is the number for Fox project fox rescue
*Mobile ambulance
*07778 909092 (9.00am - 9.00pm daily)


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have PMed you.
Sounds like he/she has been clipped by a car.
-
Elina


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

do you have a wildlife hospital or wildlife aid near you? worst comes to worst call the vets they may be able to help x


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you help I went back an unfortunatly wasnt there but im waiting for a call back from someone that has hopfully picked him up im so worried bout him/her cant help but think i would be better off with me and handing over to a fox rescue center then with the rspca! i hope he doesnt get put to sleep

what is the normal percentage or rate of foxes that get injured can be helped and recover. 

im concerned he may have brain trama


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

It really depends what is wrong with them, how quickly they get assistance and if they are in or go into shock.

It is mostly shock they die from if the initial injury is does not kill them.

If the people that get a hold of him have experience he has a higher chance to survive as they will know what to and not to do.

Fingers crossed he has been found by a fox rescue.
-
Elina


----------

